# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الكتاب الذي سيغير حياتك

## أحمد المواس

أحد علماء الطاقة والتنمية البشرية، وتطوير الذات، ألف كتابا في تخصصه، وكتب في مقدمة الكتاب:
أخي القارئ: "كن على يقين بأنها سوف تتغير حياتك  بعد قراءة هذا الكتاب".. إلخ..
وبالفعل قد تستفيد من هذا الكتاب كثيرا، وقد تتغير حياتك أيضا لكن بشكل نسبي ومحدود..
لكن الكتاب الوحيد، الذي سيغير حياتك تغييرا حقيقيا، وبشكل كبير نحو الأفضل، هو: (القرآن الكريم)...
لأنه الكتاب الوحيد، الذي يعلم مُنْزِلُهُ سبحانه، من أنت؟؟ وماذا تحتاج؟؟ وما الذي ينفعك؟؟ وما الذي يضرك؟؟
((ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير))...
فإذا وجدت نفسك مندفعا لحفظ القرآن الكريم، فاعلم أنك حصلت على أعظم كنز في حياتك!!!
وإذا حفظت القرآن، فلا تحسد أهل الدنيا على دنياهم، فأنت تملك أعظم شيء في هذا العالم..
وهنا:
أدعو كل مسلم ومسلمة، للبدء بحفظ القرآن الكريم، والأمر يسير على من يسره الله عليه...

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أحسنت، أحسن الله إليك .

----------


## أحمد المواس

> أحسنت، أحسن الله إليك .


وإليك
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

نفع الله بكم .

----------


## أحمد المواس

> نفع الله بكم .


آمين 
ونفع الله بكم

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

بارك الله فيك على هذه التذكرة.
 وكم قرأ الواحد منا كتب وعظية تطالع من خلالها سير أعلام نبلاء على خير جليل فيها فتتأثر حينها وما هي إلا لحظاتٌ نفارق فيها الكتاب فننكر انفسنا،  وتناسينا وأسفاه كتاب ربنا فقست قلوبنا، وضعف وازع التدين فينا، ورحم الله من قال من السلف: من لم يتعظ بالكتاب والسنة لو تناطحت أمامه الجبال ما اتعظ.

----------


## أحمد المواس

> بارك الله فيك على هذه التذكرة.
>  وكم قرأ الواحد منا كتب وعظية تطالع من خلالها سير أعلام نبلاء على خير جليل فيها فتتأثر حينها وما هي إلا لحظاتٌ نفارق فيها الكتاب فننكر انفسنا،  وتناسينا وأسفاه كتاب ربنا فقست قلوبنا، وضعف وازع التدين فينا، ورحم الله من قال من السلف: من لم يتعظ بالكتاب والسنة لو تناطحت أمامه الجبال ما اتعظ.


بارك الله بكم
صدقت رعاك الله

----------

